

Ask PG: do you cap karma averages? - anigbrowl

Lately I've noticed that while my karma continues to rise, the average-karma-per-comment remains locked in place. Over several weeks, neither highly scored (&#62; (total/average)/100) nor multiple single-point submissions cause it to waver. Is it only recalculated periodically, or is there some external constraint?<p>PS not that I mind if you do, since I'm not the HN target demographic; just curious.
======
BobbyH
pg: "There's a background process that runs every 45 seconds and picks a
random loaded user to update the average of. Empirically, not more than every
couple days, at best."

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1875635>

Also, pg posted the code to calculate karma/comment average. It doesn't
include the karma of your last 5 posts or your highest ranked comment:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1853688>

~~~
zck
The entire source of HN (modulo some antispam stuff) as of last year is
available at <http://ycombinator.com/arc/arc3.1.tar> .

